# New Stuff



## Jumper (Jul 16, 2008)

Equipment not yet in service at our new mine....


----------



## Jumper (Jul 16, 2008)

More


----------



## Jumper (Jul 16, 2008)

Last


----------



## stihl sawing (Jul 17, 2008)

Those are some real hosses for sure. Would hate to think what all that cost. The big dump truck is awesome.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 17, 2008)

how many cords can they hold tom trees:smoking:


----------



## STLfirewood (Jul 17, 2008)

I would hate to run into the guy that stripped those trucks. Wonder what kind of a 4-way he used.

Scott


----------



## Jumper (Jul 17, 2008)

They are delivered that way, tires and dump boxes added later.


----------



## Jumper (Jul 17, 2008)

tomtrees58 said:


> how many cords can they hold tom trees:smoking:



400 tons worth


----------



## Jumper (Jul 17, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> Would hate to think what all that cost.



And you wonder why gas is $4 a gallon???


----------



## boostnut (Jul 23, 2008)

Those 797's look familiar. We developed the exhaust system for them (and the 777's) and still build a portion of them. Nice trucks, built just over an hour from home. Thanks for buying american!


----------



## Jumper (Jul 23, 2008)

Least we can do considering all the money the US pumps into the economy here buying our oil. There are a few Komatsu trucks on site, but we run overwhelmingly with CAT.


----------



## boostnut (Jul 23, 2008)

I got no problem what-so-ever with Komatsu trucks. They are built less than 15 miles from where I sit. We build nearly all of their exhaust and air intake tubes now, business is good at the moment.


----------



## Evanrude (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll take the D11 please... Most people think a D6 is a big dozer. They've never seen a D11. Thats some monster machinery there, not to mention, very, very pricey.


----------



## Jumper (Jul 24, 2008)

*D11*

We have eight of them at this mine site alone, the other site will have at least that number as well. I will try to get some more pics of one.


----------



## brisawyer (Oct 5, 2008)

Ran a d11 and a 785b a little on a strip mine. D11 is an awesome machine, stump? what tree stump. They will beat you up a bit when working in a shot. I loved the sound of all the air starts on a quiet morning.


----------



## nilzlofgren (Oct 5, 2008)

What do you load the 797's with? Loaderwise, I'd say 994 or a LeTourneau L 2350. Walking draglines maybe?


----------

